# No Brainer, Great Cause! - Support an MS sufferer and get the Wavelore Catalog for $50



## noiseboyuk (Oct 9, 2010)

That's an extraordinary deal. I'll be in, all the best with the fundraising - keep us all posted on how it goes.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Noiseboy!

And thanks to everyone who's shown support so far. The e-mails are pouring in a little too fast for me to keep up with, wo be patient if you make an order and I don't get back right away. 

2 things to note:

1) There was a 404 message after completing an order, but it has been fixed, and was not indicative of a real problem...it just didn't look comforting too see after spending money. Rest assured that I have the payment, and you should have your order already if you ordered before this message was typed.

2) Ther was a price discrepancy in the original paypal button, as I had accidentally included shipping charges. That has been removed, and anyone who payed more than 50 bucks should have been issued a partial refund by now.

Thanks everyone!

Mark


----------



## eschroder (Oct 9, 2010)

Just ordered! Awesome cause.


----------



## ptrickf (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark - just ordered   . All the best to you and your friend John.

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Blackster (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm also on the list  .... thanks a lot for that very special deal and all the best to John!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 10, 2010)

As I said back on NI forums - you've got a donation from me as well, even though I already have your Clavichord! 

Gonna pay tomorrow when I'm back home. Cheers and good luck!


----------



## ptrickf (Oct 10, 2010)

omg :shock: - I wasn't sure what I was getting when I paid for your offer ... but having had a closer look now I realise how generous that is Mark. I'm going to give the same again on your friend's page. Thank you again


----------



## ricother (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got mine!
Really a no-brainer, and for a good cause.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Infinite thanks for all the kind sentiments and support! I notified John of the effort, but I think hes in for a real treat when he get my first Paypal transfer. 

I'm working on catching up on deliveries of overnight orders, but it looks like I'll have to break for turkey dinner before I get them all out. Please be patient. I hope to get up to date before bedtime tonight.

Happy Canadian Thankgiving everyone! I know one guy who'll be thankful to you kind souls 

Mark


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2010)

This is an incredible deal and a great cause. I will spread the word.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 10, 2010)

the only thing crazier than this deal would be passing it up! It's remarkable, really.

For those that did not follow the link to John's fund web page, and felt just a little guilty about getting all that stuff for $50, there is a donate gadget to help you rationalize the purchase.

Again Mark, thanks for the deal, and for setting a good example through your generosity.


----------



## jtenney (Oct 10, 2010)

@Patrick: That's a great idea, to donate on John Reid's page as well, to help match Mark's incredible generosity. I have done so, and urge others to do the same.

later,
John


----------



## PasiP (Oct 10, 2010)

Are these boxed products or do they come as a download too?

I would be interested of supporting the cause.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2010)

They are downloads.


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 11, 2010)

Mark,

Thank you so much for helping your friend fight this terrible disease. I wish him the best. 

I placed my order.

Michael


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 11, 2010)

Mark,

Thank you so much for helping your friend fight this terrible disease. I wish him the best. 

I placed my order.

Michael


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 11, 2010)

And I have now officially supported your cause, Mark! Cheers!


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 11, 2010)

Mark,

Just as soon as my paypal account is unlocked (I forgot my password doh!) I'll be sending the money.

It's now 5 years since my younger brother died from the effects of progressive MS.
It broke my heart watching him slowly deteriorate from someone who was an athlete and dance champion die with a chest infection that the rest of us would consider a simple inconvenience. I used to drive him to a hyperbaric chamber every Saturday morning where all the local sufferers would go for a dive in the hope of relief from the trapped body they were/are living in. I can't continue with this 'cause I'm breaking down typing this and I'm sure my grammar is going down the pan. I really hope the treatment works and I really hope there is a way found to end this terrible condition through geno technology or whatever.

I truly feel your pain, kind regards

Ray


----------



## TARI (Oct 11, 2010)

Mark,
Best of luck for your cause. John Reid must be proud of having a friend like you. Sure that will help him.

I already ordered. 

Thanks,

Tari


----------



## DKeenum (Oct 11, 2010)

Amazing offer! And amazing kindness for your friend. May the surgery be successful!


----------



## Nick Harvey (Oct 12, 2010)

Astonishing deal. Order placed.

Best of luck with the fundraising Mark.

Cheers.

Nick


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just an update to let you know that:

1) We have so far raised over $4500 towards John's cause, which, considering that this has been going on for less than 72 hours, is absolutely MAMMOTH. YOU ARE AMAZING!

2) I am all-encompassingly SLAMMED with orders to fulfill right now. That's one thing, but on top of it, I had a pipe burst in my apt last night (now fixed, but it was quite a distraction for a time), I have to go teach a dozen guitar lessons for the rest of the day, and I have some old friends visiting from Alberta tonight, and will happily sacrifice prompt deliveries for a much deserved beer or ten. Apologies in advance, but John would approve, so there 

Tomorrow I e-mail like a mother. Be patient!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 12, 2010)

Great! On my way to help.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 12, 2010)

Remarkable. It was a wonderful idea and a tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## jtenney (Oct 12, 2010)

Mark, as the Impressions sang 40-odd year ago: "It's all right/have a good time/'cause it's all right/whoa, it's all right." Enjoy yourself. You've earned it! Those of us whose orders are in the pipeline will be patient, won't we??

later,
John


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 12, 2010)

Finally paypal lets me back in to my account.

Sorted and order in.


----------



## lux (Oct 12, 2010)

obviously joined, impossible not to.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 13, 2010)

Extremely generous of you to do this for your friend and for us users.

Take your time getting the emails out, you're obviously swamped, and people will understand.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 13, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Oct 13 said:


> Extremely generous of you to do this for your friend and for us users.
> 
> Take your time getting the emails out, you're obviously swamped, and people will understand.



+1 Mark, the barn is not burning.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, for understanding. 

I just sent out what I could, but have to break to teach again. I expect to be caught up fully by bedtime tonight.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 13, 2010)

Mark, this is a wonderful initiative and very generous on your part. Blessings to you and your friend.

Quick question- not to seem ungracious, but as I own the Pedal Steel, might it to be possible to gift the second copy to a friend?

I'm in either way. Best of luck.


----------



## lulgje (Oct 13, 2010)

Just purchased it.

Thank you and good luck !


----------



## madbulk (Oct 14, 2010)

Took me three days to hit "buy." You take your time. 
Have you told him yet?


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Brian - thanks! FYI, I sent John's webmaster a $6000 donation last night just so that they could see how well we are doing. Now I'm getting ecstatic e-mails from family and friends, and there'll be more where that came from, as orders continue to roll in.

Sales continue, and the backlog grows as fast as I can send them out!

I'm also now getting a lot of e-mails requesting info on when the person's order will be processed. Please note: You'll get your stuff, and sending these sorts of messages only slows the process, as I have to respond to them, both for their peace of mind, and to avoid any less-than patient person filing a paypal complaint.

Thanks again to everyone - this is really incredible!

Mark


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,



I just caught up fully on the e-mails, but in the process, discovered a glitch in PayPal's instant payment notification: Sometimes I'm just not being notified. If you have not yet recieved your order, I welcome you at this time to foreward to me via e-mail your confirmation e-mail from PayPal, which will help me track down your payment and deliver your order.



Over $8000 raised for John's surgery in just under a week, and you guys are to thank.



Bravo, Sample Geeks! 



Mark


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 16, 2010)

....And purchased. Happy to support such a worthy cause.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Oct 17, 2010)

A wonderful opportunity based on a wonderful cause. 

I'm so pleased that the strategy is succeeding so well. I guess it was bound to as it's such a great offer. I, for one, understand absolutely, the need for patience. Just get the order in and wait......you may not have bought these libraries for ages, at the normal price, so what's the hurry?

Frank


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats Mark, respect to you for doing this, but also just wanted to say how awesome these libraries are - hadn't really heard Wavelore's stuff before now but you definitely have my attention for future products. Zither is totally gorgeous, sounds fantastic very musical and superb programming.

Ian


----------



## tripit (Oct 17, 2010)

Great deal for a great cause. I already own the zither and it's fantastic. Count me in.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just an update to let everyone know that so far we have raised over $9400 for John's surgery. I'm not sure where the overall progress of the fundraising is, but I do know that a recent benefit concert raised over $2000, and that some Wavelore customers and many of John's family and friends have made donations at his liberation blog page, so they're not past $12000 yet, it's gotta be close. That's 2/3 of the needed funds, and with over a month left in the sale and a big fundraising bash in John's (my) hometown yet to happen. On Nov. 6, I'm making the hour's drive to Bay Roberts, NL from here in St. John's and partying my ass off with John =o 

As for your kind contributions through support of the Wavelore campaign, I can't thank you all enough. By now, sales have slowed considerably, but that's actually a welcome change for me, as I can get off e-mail and back to real life! Though I do, of course, encourage anyone on the fence about this to dive in! You have until december 1st :D 

Warmest Regards and Heartfelt Thanks to All o-[][]-o 

Mark

p.s. - I am now scouring my PayPal transaction records to ensure that all deliveries have been made. I'm pretty sure everyone who followed up on my request to foreward transaction ID's has been contacted, but you haven't, feel welcome to follow up again. I'll definitely get to you quickly this time.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick Nov. 1st bump: One month left in the deal, and over 11700 dollars raised for John's cause so far!

Profusely repeated thanks to all supporters!

Mark


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 1, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Mark Belbin (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Last weekend I attended the John Reid Liberation Concert in Spaniard's Bay, NL, to party with John and some other good friends. We laughed, we cried, we took pictures! Meet the people who are making this dream come true for John (and meet the man himself), HERE.

I don't have an exact number for the overall funds raised (I'm told they're very close), bust so far your contributions through Wavelore purchases is in excess of 12000 dollars, and there's just over two weeks left for anyone who wants to get in on the deal.

Best to All,

Mark


----------



## ptrickf (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us informed - looks like it was a fun night /\~O o/~

Patrick


----------



## wst3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you Mark... I loved the pictures and the captions!


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 17, 2010)

Little bit late, but purchased today. Thanks for the offer and all the best to John Reid.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been thinking of this thread for the past month hoping I'd get some part time work that could allow me to donate, which FINALLY happened!

I just keep thinking how wonderful it is to see the community rally behind your friend and how happy it makes me that so many people have donated! Of course your "no brainer" makes it easier, but in my case I already own the instruments I wanted from you (your zither is GREAT), so thats just icing on the cake. 

I'm just very glad to help! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Nov 29, 2010)

Last day, folks!

Final Numbers after close - Thanks to everyone!

Mark


----------



## Jordan37 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just put my order in. Thank you very much for this generous offer, and what a worthy cause to support. All my very best wishes to John on his Liberation therapy!
Thanks again - I'll look forward to working with these beautiful instruments.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 1, 2010)

ordered last night,happy to be part of a nice cause and looking forward to the VI's
thanks
KG


----------



## Mark Belbin (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

The Wavelore John Reid Liberation sale has raised of $16,000 for John's surgery. Being that this is the lion's share of the total expenses needed, it's safe to say that this surgery would not be possible for John without the help of sampling community, so you all deserve a huge Thank-You for this!

Eternally Grateful,

Mark


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 4, 2010)

Mark Belbin @ Sat Dec 04 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The Wavelore John Reid Liberation sale has raised of $16,000 for John's surgery. Being that this is the lion's share of the total expenses needed, it's safe to say that this surgery would not be possible for John without the help of sampling community, so you all deserve a huge Thank-You for this!
> 
> ...



Mark, I am sure I speak for everyone here when I say how admiring we are of you for stepping up and taking this on the way you did.


----------



## ptrickf (Dec 4, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Sat 04 Dec said:


> Mark, I am sure I speak for everyone here when I say how admiring we are of you for stepping up and taking this on the way you did.



yes indeed - thank you


----------



## MacQ (Dec 4, 2010)

Such a worthy cause. I have a friend here in Canada who suffers from MS as well, and she went abroad for the surgery, and it has cleared up so many of her MS symptoms. I wish John the best with this ... I'm sure it will have been worth the travel and expense!

~Stu


----------

